# [SOLVED] Fan To hot



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi here is my spe
Dell Dimenion 4700C Win xp pro
My problem is after a week my system stuts down and stays off for 30m. Then comes back on.
First I did not change anything it came from dell. it is 3 years old.
I leave the system on all the time. I think the promblem is the heat sink is hot
and loud running fast all the time. Hot air is comming out the back. It is clean 
no dust in the system. I looked on dell support and I look at a few setting. I look at event viewer to see the system log that says heat alert or something like that. I did not see anything in the log file. When windown is running
after a week it says shutting down to prevent from damaged from thermal.
It looks like a hardware problem. thank you Dean


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Try installing this fan into the rear of the system. What are your specs? 

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=804

or this one to exhaust the heat from the rear


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127373&CatId=804

Jones


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Ram 2 256
cpu p4 3.20
1 Hard drive one dvd rom
desktop
power supply 270w 
on board viedo and sound
The card are to big I have half the size on the back the back is 3 in.
The pci cards is 5 1/2 in.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Have you actually checked the CPU heat sink? You may have to open the case and try blowing out the heat sink with a can of compressed air usually available at a office supply type store.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4700c/en/SM/parts.htm#wp1052372

Those expansion slot coolers won't fit in the SFF case you have.


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Yes I checked the heat sink and cleaned. I also took it out and cleaned better. I did thought abought adding a fan but yes It is to small. The case is very small.
Here is the spec and pic 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...rt_central?c=us&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=GB7ZP71


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Did you remove the heat sink from the CPU or just take the fan off the top?
If you removed the heat sink you will need to replace the thermal paste.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Yes I remove the heat sink and added thermal paste. I have extra here and some parts. 
It get hot fast. It run ok.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Did you just add or clean off all the old first? Too much is just as bad as too little.


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

I cleaned off first. I did not put to much or to little just right. That is what they talt us in school. The fan looks fine. Or do you think I should replace it?
I was thinking that anyway.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Usually the fan on those will get noisy, like a ticking noise or a squeal when they are failing.
Is that what yours sounds like?


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Well It is noisy but no ticking sound. It is steady noisy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Could it be the power supply fan rather then the CPU fan that is running fast?


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

I do not think so. The power supply looks fine. I have it on my bench. I did think abought that. The power supply is not to hot just warm. The fan is hot. It looks like the cpu fan is running fast. I have diangnostic tool. I checked the board and chip set. It says everything is ok. I have check a few things like the tempure. It is hot when the case is open and it looks like it is hot in side to. I did think abought replaceing the power supply. But it looks fine. and I have a power supply tester. It read fine. Could it be that when it get hot hot the sytem shuts down. Then cools off for abought 30m to 1h. 
That is what it sounds like.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Wrench is right . . the fans on those usually make a ticking noise when they are failing . . but I'd bet that it is . . you can replace it for around $25

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-T2607-CPU-...temQQimsxZ20090214?IMSfp=TL090214101005r16838

Put your ear close to the back and see if you can discern whether the sound is domming from the CPU or the Power Supply


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

thanks simpswr. I throught it was the fan. i was thinking abought replaceing it anyway. 
the That is what I did put my ear to see what the problem was. It is the cpu fan. The power supply is quite. I can allso feel that the cpu fan is running fast and hot.


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Thanks I did order that part. simpswr.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Let us know if it helps


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

ok It should be here friday. I will let you know. thanks


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*

Ok I just got the part just put in. So far so good. Everything works better. It is a lot quiter and cooler. The most importen is that is it is not hot. It is very quite. I had to make shore that the air was comeing out and it does. I have one question just in case
If I get a message that it is to hot or something I that. What would I check. Everything is working beter now. May be I will waite to see. Thanks for you help simpswr, and wrench97 I know next time what to look for. Thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Fan To hot*










Well done!!!




> If I get a message that it is to hot or something I that. What would I check.


Unfortunately, Dell does not put Temp sensors on those boards so you cannot check with BIOS or software . . about the only way is to touch it.


You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks again Rich 
from Dean


----------

